# cheerleading



## Señorita

¿Cómo se dice <<cheerleading>> en español?

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Son "animadoras", aunque en algunos sitios las llaman cheerleading igual.

Mei


----------



## Sandra

*Cheerleader * es *porrista*.

A ver que te parece mi interpretación en el siguiente contexto:

Y cuando la porrista llega al partido, ella "*hecha porras*"
When the cheerleader arrives to the game, she *cheerleaders*.

Por lo tanto:

*cheerleading = hechar porras*


----------



## Masood

Sandra said:
			
		

> *
> ...When the cheerleader arrives to the game, she cheerleaders.
> 
> *


*
I would say she cheerleads.*


----------



## fenixpollo

Una pequeña corrección al post de Sandra: *echar porras* se escribe sin "h".

It appears that the same people end up having the same conversation over and over. Artrella, where are you?  

Click here for more threads: help (cheer) ..... question (cheer)

Cheers!


----------



## Sandra

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Una pequeña corrección al post de Sandra: *echar porras* se escribe sin "h".



Qué pena y gracias!

¿Y porqué dices que es la misma conversación?


----------



## helenduffy

Hacer barra= to cheer on (a team)

Tener barra= to have fans


----------



## gdiaz

En Chile, jefe(a) de barra es el que anima a los parciales de un equipo. Pero en España, barra=peña. Como se dirá allí? En todo caso, cheerleaders son todas las chicas que intengran la barra oficial. Los adherentes al equipo que no pertenecen a esta son solo hinchas, fanaticos.


----------



## fenixpollo

Sandra said:
			
		

> ¿Y porqué dices que es la misma conversación?


Mi manera media sarcástica de decir que los otros dos hilos se tratan de la misma pregunta que este hilo.

Ahora veo que hay otras respuestas aquí, pero* les invito a ver los otros hilos antes de comentar en este hilo.*

*barra*
*21.* f._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Col._,_ C. Rica_,_ Par._ y_ Ur._ Grupo duradero de amigos que comparten intereses comunes y suelen frecuentar los mismos lugares.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
En mi opinión, "barra" puede ser equivalente a "side" en inglés.


----------



## lizzieperez

en Mexico se dice echarr porras, una "cheerleader" es una porrista
es como animar a un equipo


----------



## luisjr14

Cheerleader = Porrista, animador(a)
Cheerleading = Animar

At least that's what I think.


----------



## Iararo

Cheerleading: porrismo / coreografía de apoyo / compañeras en un conjunto de agitadoras (en eventos deportivos)


----------



## Abstractum

Iararo said:


> Cheerleading: porrismo / coreografía de apoyo / compañeras en un conjunto de agitadoras (en eventos deportivos)



Aunque "Porrismo" no aparece en el DRAE, la palabra sí se usa. El problema es que -al menos en México- su significado es completamente distinto. Explico: A los agitadores que se infiltran en las demostraciones públicas, sobre todo estudiantiles, con el fin de provocar a los participantes o autoridades se les llama "porros" (originalmente eran personas violentas salidas de las 'porras' de fútbol [llamadas 'peñas' en España]). Es por ello que porrismo viene a significar la práctica de infiltrar 'porros' en estos movimientos a fin de sabotearlos desde dentro.

¡Saludos! Siempre es interesante debatir el lenguaje


----------



## calamario

Traduje un sitio web de una importante marca de equipamiento deportivo para gimnasios, incluidos los "cheerleading mats". El término que terminé usando es "Coreografía Deportiva" y "Coreografía Competitiva" en el caso de torneo. Espero lo encuentres apropiado y te sirva.


----------



## Clara31398

Hello! Im doing a spanish project and i want to say *Cheerleading* en Español,please help me!


----------



## gengo

Well, a cheerleader is an animador/a, so I suppose it would be animar, but context is *always* required when asking questions.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cheerleading as here?
http://www.google.com.mx/search?hl=...m=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1376&bih=622

Porristas, in Mexico.


----------



## Clara31398

My audience is my 8th grade Spanish class, I'm a cheerleader, I want to say _'I like cheerleading' _en Español


----------



## Lurrezko

_Me gusta ser animadora._ *Porrista* in México, according to Juan.


----------



## gengo

I guess you could say something like "Me gusta animar a nuestro equipo escolar."  Or, if Mexican Spanish is OK, "Me gusta ser porrista" or "Me gusta echar porras."

Wait for other opinions.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

gengo said:


> I guess you could say something like "Me gusta animar a nuestro equipo escolar." Or, if Mexican Spanish is OK, "Me gusta ser porrista" or "Me gusta echar porras."
> 
> Wait for other opinions.



Sensei: exacto.
Ser porrista/animadora = grupo organizado de personas que mediante coreografías muy elaboradas animan a su equipo (de hecho, pagadas por el propio equipo).
Echar porras = dar ánimos a los jugadores mediante cantos, etc., pero desde el público.



Ser porrista (o animadora) es


----------



## gengo

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ser porrista/animadora = grupo organizado de personas que mediante coreografías muy elaboradas animan a su equipo (de hecho, pagadas por el propio equipo).
> Echar porras = dar ánimos a los jugadores mediante cantos, etc., pero desde el público.



Juan-san,
Gracias por la aclaración.  No me había dado cuenta de que hay una diferencia entre ser porrista y echar porras, pero ahora que lo mencionas, supongo que la primera es to be a cheerleader, mientras que la segunda es to root for, las cuales son cosas bastante distintas (aunque parecidas) en inglés también.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Exacto, y más gráfico:
Echar porras es esto (y de mi equipo, los PUMAS, jeje. Las porristas son bastante más bonitas y no toman cerveza)

http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?q=b...0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&biw=1376&bih=622


----------



## alfajor

_*fenixpollo 

barra*
*21.* f. Arg., Bol., Col., C. Rica, Par. y Ur. Grupo duradero de amigos que comparten intereses comunes y suelen frecuentar los mismos lugares.
__Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​_ 
En mi opinión, "barra" puede ser equivalente a "side" en inglés.[/QUOTE]

¡_¿Side?!
Con esta definición *barra *sería _posse _(o _crew, gang_) en el inglés informal.


----------



## ginny18

Hola, alguien me puede decir cómo se dice en Español "I practice cheerleading"?  Gracias de antemano.


----------



## GOAT117

ginny18 said:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir cómo se dice en Español "I practice cheerleading"?  Gracias de antemano.


*"soy porrista" = "I am a cheerleader"  ---- "I practice cheerleading" = "ensallo/participo en animacion deportiva."*


----------



## ginny18

Gracias. Una pequeña corrección y ojalá no te ofendas, pero es "ensayo" y muchas gracias por contestarme tan rápidamente.


----------



## GOAT117

ginny18 said:


> ensayo


----------



## jsvillar

ginny18 said:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir cómo se dice en Español "I practice cheerleading"? Gracias de antemano.


Pues a mí, desde España, la palabra 'porrista' me suena raro, casi obscena. Una porrista no fuma porros, eso es una porrera o porreta, pero algo raro tiene que hacer para tener ese nombre tan feo.
A lo que voy, parece que está claro que en Méjico se llaman porristas, pero en España ANIMADORAS, por favor.


----------



## iribela

ginny18 said:


> Hola, alguien me puede decir cómo se dice en Español "I practice cheerleading"?  Gracias de antemano.


Te conviene decir dónde vas a usar el término y dar contexto.


----------



## Elixabete

jsvillar said:


> Pues a mí, desde España, la palabra 'porrista' me suena raro, casi obscena. Una porrista no fuma porros, eso es una porrera o porreta, pero algo raro tiene que hacer para tener ese nombre tan feo.
> A lo que voy, parece que está claro que en Méjico se llaman porristas, pero en España ANIMADORAS, por favor.


Secundo la moción, a mis oídos suena de pena, como si hicieran malabares con porras en lugar de pompones.


----------



## GOAT117

jsvillar said:


> Pues a mí, desde España, la palabra 'porrista' me suena raro, casi obscena.





jsvillar said:


> ese nombre tan feo.



Eres perfecto


----------

